# Looking for Intarsia Pattern or Plans



## brenm006 (Jan 27, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can find a line drawing or pattern similar to this project ?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This pattern came from a magazine called Creative Woodworks and Crafts. The magazine publisher actually went bankrupt a few years back and the magazine is not longer in circulation. I searched around the internet and was able to find it on amazon of all places. It is from the November 2005 edition. Here's a link. Creative Woodworks & Craft Magazine November 2005: Robert Backer: Amazon.com: Books
I hope this helps you out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Bren - how much woodworking do you do ?
are you pretty good at using your imagination and making the project your own ?
you can run the photo through an art program and make line drawings for your elements.
if you have one of those big office stores near you, like Kinko's, Staples, FedEx Office, etc.
they can print it out to your scale on paper and you trace the elements onto your desired wood.
if the local printer is too expensive for you, check online for the ones that make cheap posters.
or, use your own home printer with the "tile" technique and tape the pages together.
all kinds of options available.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

*more info:*

Bren - did a little googling and found a few other examples of *Largemouth Bass Intarsia projects *you may find interesting. you could combine elements of a few different projects shown here and make it your own unique personal project - instead of just copying someone else's plans.
hope you can share your project with us when you get started. we would love to follow your journey.
and again, welcome to the forum !!

*this one was actually on **Router Forums**, our sister site:*
even though the poster used a laser cutter, it is also easy with a scroll saw.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My spouse does (makes?) intarsia on her scroll saw. She gets patterns from a variety of sources. She also makes her own patterns from photos and other images using ordinary tracing paper, which is not expensive. It would be easy for you to buy some tracing paper, print the photo you posted (scaled to the size you want), and trace the outlines of the pieces by hand to get the pattern you want.

You can order tracing paper online, or buy it at an artist supply store or a craft store like Michael's. My spouse suggested looking for it at office supply stores, too.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

another source for tracing paper is the doctors office:
the white tissue type paper they pull over the exam table for each new patient. (hopefully).
next time you go for a visit, ask if you can have a few feet of the paper.
(after all, _YOU_ paid for it !!!!!).


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I recently discovered a pattern program on the RouterForum that is called *PosteRazor*.
it takes a few "art skills" but is fairly easy to make your own patterns from photos
right from your home printer. it is free.
here is an example of how I scanned a PhotoShop image, decreased the values to minimum (draft) 
and changed it from color to all gray scale. set the printer to "draft" to use less ink.
in the PosteRazor program, you set the borders that will overlap for when you glue it together.

*this is the PhotoShop image that I wanted to export to a paper pattern:










this is twenty (20) sheets of 8.5x11" printer paper with about 3/8" glue border. (some cutting involved).










and the complete paper pattern, with all edges glued into one full size traceable pattern.*










*and here is the completed project - about 36" square.
as you can see, I changed the bottom part from the carver's mallet to a name plate.
(Craftsmen reserve the right to make changes in any project as it moves along).










so the moral of this post is you don't have to "copy" a design to make it uniquely yours.
you have complete freedom to express your own views and transform them into your own art.

wishing you all the best !!!*


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I like not only your artistic liberty, John, but your artistic abilities - fantastic! Is that HDU?

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thanks David - yes, mostly HDU, the banner/ribbon is 1/4" PVC sheet, the tools are carved pine wood, the thin gold border is 3/16" wood dowel recessed into the panel half way. I made the name panel removable.
I actually sold this sign to my local vinyl sticker shop (that has zero sign making skills). he was just overcome by the skills of this Old School Craftsman and he had to have it. I gave him a blank name panel so he could have his CNC guy engrave his name. he has it hung in his office. but - he emphatically assures everyone that HE did not make it and HE can NOT make such a beautiful piece. (and I refused any sub-jobs because I am *R-E-T-I-R-E-D* !!!
I am working on a pattern now through PaintShopPro of "Hand Carved Wood Signs" and will use the PosteRazor program for the pattern. I had an art program and 36" pen plotter but the software expired and it just sits in the closet. it is awesome for drawing paper patterns to full scale. much like you would put a marking pen in your CNC to draw out a full scale pattern on paper for actual hand-crafted work. (no offense to the CNC machines).


----------

